# Lexus ISF Jet Black ( 2008)



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello guys,

Here's another car I did, this car was in need of some serious paint correction it was dull as anything no gloss whatsoever !
The owner got this car with 34000km a 2008 model Lexus ISF ( the Sports Version of there range ) targeting BMW M3 

Whoever detailed the paint on this car had a field day with the rotary swirl
marks all over and car wash brushes were evident with the deep scratches it had on the paint which the previous owner used to wash this car or should I say grind 

It looked more like grey than Jet Black it was booked in for three day paint correction but ended up being four days because of the extra work involved.
I have detailed and corrected plenty of Jet Black cars but this one was one of the worst I have done in a long time .

Car on arrival ( please enjoy the photos)


















Excessive amount of build up ( car was driven on track days really hard )








One beast of an engine ( didn't need much work at all in fact it was the best part of the car )








Snow foaming to loosen all the dirt that had accumulated through our winter season 








And now the best part 
















































Here's a 50/50 test panel I polished with Wizards Mystic Cut and later refined with this new polish i have been testing called HD Advanced Polish
all done with my Flex Rotary .
























Paint readings taken 
































Boot 50/50
























50/50 roof
































































































































Final results 








































































Dull miserable winter weather in the back ground reflections from the Lexus ISF 
















Sorry guys no chance to tidy up I wanted to drive the car outside to get some shots before the heavens opened again 
































































With the assistance of my LED Lights as it was getting darker outside ( don't you love winter )








































Weapons of choice 

















Thank you guys for reading

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Finish Mario :thumb:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Nice work! Black is a real nightmare for showing defects but the results when you correct them is outstanding as you've shown!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Superb work, great reflections.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate. Am i right in saying that has a Yamaha engine ? Previous Celica incarnations had Yamaha engines with differing longevity results. If i buy into the Toyota brand, i want a Toyota lump under the bonnet.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome work Mario! That Paintwork looked trashed for such low kms! 
So you rate HD polish? Might just be the ticket for my Honda crap paint.

Crystal Rock?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> Awesome mate. Am i right in saying that has a Yamaha engine ? Previous Celica incarnations had Yamaha engines with differing longevity results. If i buy into the Toyota brand, i want a Toyota lump under the bonnet.


They are all Toyota/Lexus engines. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work with fantastic finish :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic work Mario


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Fantastic work Mario!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on ISF, really nice outcome :thumb:.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

Great work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


Racer said:



Superb Finish Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Rui :thumb:



Damien said:



Nice work! Black is a real nightmare for showing defects but the results when you correct them is outstanding as you've shown!

Click to expand...

Thanks Damien,

Yes it is , and this Lexus was pulling colour ( it looked like single stage paint ) 
Normally they would have a clear coat finish but this one didn't my client was very happy with the results !



Bill58 said:



Superb work, great reflections.

Click to expand...

Thank you Bill



President Swirl said:



Awesome mate. Am i right in saying that has a Yamaha engine ? Previous Celica incarnations had Yamaha engines with differing longevity results. If i buy into the Toyota brand, i want a Toyota lump under the bonnet.

Click to expand...

Thanks Buddy ! No it has a Toyota engine like all Lexus do .



-Raven- said:



Awesome work Mario! That Paintwork looked trashed for such low kms! 
So you rate HD polish? Might just be the ticket for my Honda crap paint.

Crystal Rock?

Click to expand...

Thanks Raven, yes it was trashed and being Jet Black it showed up even more Paint defects !
I love the HD Advanced Polish I would put it aside PO 85RD, IMHO it finishes off better with more gloss .

I tried it on Honda paint and it did a reasonable good job .

No, Permanon Aircraft Supershine 



DMH-01 said:



Great job mate :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Dan:thumb:



Swell.gr said:



Great work with fantastic finish :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you very much Mike :thumb:



prokopas said:



Fantastic work Mario

Click to expand...

Thank you Prokopis !



MidlandsCarCare said:



Fantastic work Mario!

Click to expand...

Thank you Russ !



deni2 said:



Great work on ISF, really nice outcome :thumb:.

Click to expand...

Thank you Deni



Miguel Pestana said:



fantastic job :thumb:

Click to expand...

Obrigado Miguel :thumb:



Pedro.Malheiro said:



Great work 

Click to expand...

Thank you Pedro 



tonyy said:



Fantastic turnaround:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Tony :thumb:

Thank you guys for your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work Mario, with some great reflection shots.:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Superb work Mario, with some great reflection shots.:thumb:


*Thank you John :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

*Seems I've missed all your recent write ups!*

Nice work again mario. Some great 50/50's


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Nice work again mario. Some great 50/50's


*Thanks Matt, yes you have buddy  Thanks ! More to come , I will be heading off to Sydney soon and there I have a Porsche 997 GT3 RS ( 2011 with only 60kms on the clock so brand new to detail and Opti-Guard .

Got a call from this regular client of mine from Sydney and he wants me to detail his new baby ! Same colour Ceramic Brakes !

http://www.carspotting.de/s/Sportwagen/Alpina/Alpina-B5/37660

Look forward to this one 

Mario
*


----------

